# Oregon Coast & Portland



## shagnut (Nov 15, 2016)

Will be flying into Portland (staying 3 days ) From there going to the coast .  Staying at the Embarcadero) What are your fav must sees and must eats ?? 

I hope this is an easy trip for me ( not like the one in Colorado ) or it will be my last long distance.  

Also going to the waterfalls in the Gorge.  

Any and all suggestions appreciated.   Shaggy


----------



## easyrider (Nov 15, 2016)

Multnomah Falls is on a senic loop road and is the easiest of the four to get to and has a hiking trail. The one I like is Oneonta Falls. You hike in through the creek through a little gorge. It is very cool and your feet might get wet. Bridal Veil Falls is ok. 

At the east end of the scenic loop you can head east on the freeway and head to Bonnieville Dam and check out the fish ladder and rearing ponds. They have a sturgeon pond with underground viewing area that is pretty cool. If the salmon are running the fish ladder viewing is a pretty cool sight. 

If the salmon are running a guided fishing trip near Bonnieville Dam can be very fun. 

In Portland there is the zoo, the gardens, the Grotto, the Oregon Museum of Science and Industry (OMSI ), Pitock Mansion, Portland Obsevatory , a bunch of other things on the water fronts, China Town and all kinds of breweries. 

Portland is also know for its adult entertainment.

The drive to Newport can be fast using I=5 but way more senic heading from Portland to Tillamook and heading south on HWY 101. In Tillamook you can visit the Cheese Factory and the Air Museum if you want. Heading south take you through many coastal cities with many things to do and see. Before you get to Newport you would be going through Lincoln City where the Casino is located. Im not into the Casino dealio so I would be heading to the Embarcadero and tossing a line out for crab. We own Embarcadero through VI. 

Newport is pretty cool. There is the Undersea Gardens and all kinds of tourist activities. Exploring HWY 101 beaches is what we usually do. You can rent a small boat and go crabbing or fishing but I think its more fun to sit on the dock or shore and use a crab trap on the end of a fishing pole. You can get all of the stuff you need at the Fred Meyers. Restaurants seem to come and go but near Lincoln City is Fantoms at the Spanish Head with an ocean view. 

Im sure other fans of this area will be chiming in soon. 

Bill


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 15, 2016)

I would add that you will be near/at sea level so the high elevation that you experienced in Colorado won't be a factor. If you are a 'blue' girl, you will be very comfortable in Ory-gun. 

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 15, 2016)

If you have time, a nice day trip from Portland is to head northwest to Astoria. Checking out the scenic and very picturesque town and the mouth of the Columbia River, then hop over the Astoria Bridge to the Washington state side, and see Cape Disappointment, where Lewis and Clark spent their first winter.  If you're a history buff, it's a worthwhile trip.

From Astoria, if you wanted to spend the time, you could then drive down the Oregon coast to Newport.  It's not a fast drive, but is very scenic, and there is plenty to do along the way.  Otherwise, it's not far back to Portland, and continue your trip as you'd originally planned it.  It's all good, and very enjoyable.

Dave


----------



## sue1947 (Nov 15, 2016)

easyrider said:


> The drive to Newport can be fast using I=5 but way more senic heading from Portland to Tillamook and heading south on HWY 101.
> Bill



I'm not sure what Bill is referring to here with a reference that the fast route to the coast is via I-5.  I-5 doesn't go anywhere near to the coast.   
The fastest route is from I-5 IN Portland, take Hwy 99W to Hwy 18 through McMinnville and down to just north of Lincoln City on the coast.  Newport is then another 20 miles or so south.  This route goes through a wine region and then over the Coast range and can be a pretty drive.  However, the section coming out of Portland can be very congested with lots of stoplights.  If you choose this option, stay on I-5 further south to Tualatin (a SW suburb of Portland) and take exit 289 and then Tualatin-Sherwood Road over to 99W.  This bypasses a bunch of slow going but this area has also become heavily developed so it's not as great of a shortcut as it used to be.  
The direct route will take maybe 2 hours at most so if you have the whole day it might be worthwhile heading northwest to Astoria (via Hwy 30) and driving the coast south from there (via 101) or take Hwy 26, avoid the split to Tillamook and drive into Cannon Beach and then south.  Or take Hwy 26 and split off to Tillamook via a pretty road but also pretty windy.  

As for suggestions, what do you like to do?  The Embarcadero overlooks the Bay and you can walk into the old part of town to a few galleries, restaurants and along the fishing piers.  
When are you going?  I'm just north of there now at Depoe Bay and the storm watching has been great.  It looks like the weather will perk up a bit the rest of the week and then rain again for the weekend.   There are quite a few places with short trails to get out in between rain showers for a walk or look at birds etc.  We enjoy birdwatching and had a nice chat with another birder who was kind enough to share her scope to watch a common scoter (a very uncommon bird that should be in Europe) near Lincoln City.  We then took advantage of a break in the rain to walk the nature trail at Salishan and saw quite a few Red Phalaropes blown in off the ocean.  In Newport, across the bay from the Embarcadero is the Aquarium and a nice trail that goes along the shore or Yaquina Head National  something (bring your National Park pass for entrance) with a nice visitors center and some trail around the lighthouse etc.  The South Jetty is another birding hotspot and the state park just south of there is another good spot to walk on the beach or watch the surfers.  Further south to Yachats (pronounced Yahots) are 2 of my favorite spots; Cape Perpetua with a visitor center and some nice trails along the cliffs and Smelt Beach state park with a trail along the bluffs.  

Sue


----------



## shagnut (Nov 15, 2016)

OK Jim, I'll bite.  What is a blue girl???  

I forgot one important thing, I'll be bringing my mobility scooter as I can't walk too far.  I am getting stronger every day and my breathing is better.  I thought I'd take the HOHO bus in Portland.  Do want to go to some of the gardens and the zoo.  Since I can't hike are any of dthe waterfalls handicapped accessible?? 

I
ll be coming in July for Kelli's birthday (wish I had made it Sept but too late now.  

I would like to stay in downtown Portland for the 3 days but the hotels are really high.  How long would it take me to take the bus in from the airport if I stayed there instead??


----------



## easyrider (Nov 15, 2016)

> I'm not sure what Bill is referring to here with a reference that the fast route to the coast is via I-5. I-5 doesn't go anywhere near to the coast.
> The fastest route is from I-5 IN Portland, take Hwy 99W to Hwy 18 through McMinnville and down to just north of Lincoln City on the coast.



Sue, I think the fastest way to get from Portland to Newport is I-5 South to HWY 20 just past Albany. Traffic is easy on I-5 once out of Portland. HWY 99w is often slower because of traffic around the cities and the camper boater trailer traffic. My favorite route is heading west on HWY 26 to Hwy ( Sunset HWY ) to HWY 101 and dropping in to Seaside but I usually cut off at the Wilson HWY and drop into Tillamook. 



> Since I can't hike are any of dthe waterfalls handicapped accessible??



Yes, you can go to Multnomah Falls and Bonnieville Dam as both are wheelchair accesible. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vKkNIi9MJk

If you are looking for a way to spend a day and are using a wheel chair or scooter I think you might want to head to Seaside from Portland first because it is very wheel chair accesable. You can see the alot of the coast by just driving south on HWY 101 to Newport. Newport is not as wheelchair accessible as Seaside regarding shops and walkways but does have sidewalks. There are wheelchair accessable ocean side parks that you could research. My inlaw was wheelchair bound and we found a few places that had wheelchair access right up to the sand on the beach and other places with fantastic views with trails on the cliffs. 

One good thing to bring is your handicap car placard so you will get a decent parking spot. 

Bill


----------



## shagnut (Nov 16, 2016)

Bill, thanks for the info .  I can not wait to go !!  
shaggy


----------



## humor_monger (Nov 18, 2016)

I don't know how you do on stairs but The Embarcadero has steps to all units. It's built on the side of a hill. Many of the units are permanent residents. What is your unit size?


----------



## Tahiya (Nov 19, 2016)

In Newport, our favorite restaurant is Local Ocean.  Very good seafood options; much better than Mo's, but also with higher prices.  More of a foodies place.  The aquarium in Newport is definitely worth visiting.  It's not as large as the Monterey aquarium, but it's still good, and it's not just a tourist trap like a number of aquariums.


----------



## PDXGolfer (Nov 29, 2016)

Agree with a lot of the recommendations above. However, I should ask, what time of year are you coming out here?  Both the Columbia River Gorge (where several of the waterfalls are located) and the Oregon Coast are best to visit in the summer, though some parts of the coast have a tendency to remain cloudy even during summer.  In the winter, the Gorge can get icy and treacherous, and the Coast tends to be stormy.  Hit and miss for spring and fall, depending on how close you get to the summer months.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 29, 2016)

PDXGolfer said:


> Agree with a lot of the recommendations above. However, I should ask, what time of year are you coming out here?  Both the Columbia River Gorge (where several of the waterfalls are located) and the Oregon Coast are best to visit in the summer, though some parts of the coast have a tendency to remain cloudy even during summer.  In the winter, the Gorge can get icy and treacherous, and the Coast tends to be stormy.  Hit and miss for spring and fall, depending on how close you get to the summer months.



As I read it, she says July.  Reply #6. 

Dave


----------



## PDXGolfer (Nov 30, 2016)

A-ha, did not see that in Reply #6!  Thanks for pointing it out.  July is typically good (as you know, fellow Northwesterner ) though, as the joke out here goes, sometimes we don't see the sun until after July the 4th.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 30, 2016)

PDXGolfer said:


> A-ha, did not see that in Reply #6!  Thanks for pointing it out.  July is typically good (as you know, fellow Northwesterner ) though, as the joke out here goes, sometimes we don't see the sun until after July the 4th.



Yes, indeed.  I know it well:  "Dress in layers" they said. "You'll love it" they said.  And then the kids start bellyaching because it's not sunny so there's nothing to do. And the ocean is ice cold.  And then the adult tourists start bellyaching because they paid for a beach vacation and they can't see the water, because of all the fog and rain.  And as soon as they leave, usually the day after, the weather turns around, it's glorious out, sunshine for days at a time, and everyone who lives here looks around and says, "What rain? It's the coast - if you don't like the weather, wait ten minutes."

I absolutely enjoy living here in the Pacific Northwest, where people don't tan - they rust. 

Dave


----------



## Ty1on (Nov 30, 2016)

Dave, you have artfully described everything north of Monterrey, maybe even SLO.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 30, 2016)

Ty1on said:


> Dave, you have artfully described everything north of Monterrey, maybe even SLO.



Thanks!  I was born in Monterey, California.  Lived there (Pacific Grove), as well as in Eureka and Crescent City, then moved up to Bellingham, Washington, all as a grade school kid.  Setting aside the two years we spent in Ketchikan, Alaska, we stayed in coastal Washington until I was 14, when my Coast Guard father was transferred to Hawaii. I got to go along, and I spent the next five years on the beach. I spent 20 years in the Navy, stationed for years on both coasts, where I spent many, many hours transiting up and down the coasts, both in cars and aboard ships. Since my retirement from the Navy I have spent a lot of time traveling up and down the west coast, and I still live along Puget Sound north of Seattle. If you look closely enough, you'll see I practically have webbed feet.

You could say I speak "coastline living" very well. LOL! 

Dave


----------



## sparty (Nov 30, 2016)

Some comments:
1) PDX to downtown - take TriMet "MAX" light rail at the end of the ticket counte bldg  (West End - below Alaska Airlines ticket counters). Call and ask hotel downtown which stop to get off at.  Buy ticket at end of baggage claim before going outside to train.  Extremely handicap friendly.  Takes about 30 mins, $2.50 regular fare. No bus, just light rail.

2) Portland to Newport - Yes 20 is a route - it's very twisty/hilly though - both 26 to 101 or I5 to 20 are about the same in terms of ease.  I5 can become a nightmare, it can back up anywhere, Portland, Salem, Albany anywhere.  I blame it on California transplants who have Sun over-exposure and can't think.  The sunset - 26  West - is also a nightmare out to Hillsboro (I drive it everyday and there's construction now going on).  In general the best driving times to get out of Portland is around 9:30am-1:30 PM and after 6:30 PM

3) Newport
    Eat - Definitely go to  Mo's - iconic - looks like "dump"  but the food is great. Clam chowder is the best. This is at the "Historic Bayfront"
    Go next to the aquarium (not a big fan of aquarium) - but the pier there has wild CA Sea Lions acting crazy - fun to watch and it's free. Also at Bayfront
    Beaches - Agate beach in Newport is pretty nice but I'm not sure how handicap accessible it is, maybe not much

4) Other places - If  you would go Route 99 towards Route 18 to get to Newport you would pass by Evergreen Air and Space Museum - Spruce Goose is there, Airforce 2 is outside, and other interesting airplanes/spacecraft.  Can't miss it because there's a 747-200 next to the road and a 747-200 sitting on top the waterpark building.

Further to the southwest in Grand Rhonde is Spirit Mountain Casino - if you like Casino Buffet's it's Oregons best - but many aren't fans of casino buffets in general.


----------



## shagnut (Dec 1, 2016)

Thanks for suggestions .  Can't wait.  shaggy


----------



## sparty (Dec 5, 2016)

NP.. BTW some other suggestions... In Wilsonville (About 16 miles down I5 from Portland City Center) there is the World of Speed Museum.. Hardly anyone knows about it.. They have some "Sparty" Indy 500 cars from the past along with a ton of others.. Very nice..  And then under construction in Tualatin (about 12 miles South on I5 from Portland City Center) the first West Coast Cracker Barrel with an adjacent Cabella's.    Cracker Barrel should be open Q1'17 (January?)


----------



## shagnut (Jan 6, 2017)

humor_monger said:


> I don't know how you do on stairs but The Embarcadero has steps to all units. It's built on the side of a hill. Many of the units are permanent residents. What is your unit size?[/QUOTE
> 
> It is a 1BR Bldg G  . *1st floor   They said they'd help me with my scooter.


----------



## clotheshorse (Jan 9, 2017)

Which timeshares would you recommend?  We own Hyatt, Vistana and Hilton; so we have access to trade through RCI and II and was considering a trip to Oregon and Washington.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 9, 2017)

Worldmark has a number of timeshare locations in Oregon and Washington.


----------



## shagnut (Feb 24, 2017)

I made the mistake of telling Kelli about the Goonies being filmed in and around Astoria.  (and the museum)  Now she wants to see that , she says it's a must .  I've warned her it's very small. So my thinking is spending the night in Astoria and then heading down to Newport the next day.  I am trying to get a week at Welches before the coast so I can see the falls and relax or I'd rather do it after the coast week.  Is it worth spending the mucho extra dollars in downtown Portland or is there an area I can use public transportation on the outskirts that will save me money ??


----------



## abbekit (Feb 26, 2017)

There is seasonal bus transportation to Multnomah Falls for $5.
http://columbiagorgeexpress.com/

Trimet MAX train is the best way to get to downtown Portland from the airport. Half price tickets for seniors are only $1.25. Very scooter/wheelchair/luggage friendly (if you don't have too much luggage!). Overnight parking at downtown hotels is expensive if you don't need a car the I recommend using Trimet trains, streetcars and buses. Easy peasy in this city. 

You could easily spend a few days in Astoria seeing all the great sights there. Fort Clatsop, Fort Stevens, Astoria Column, Maritime Museum, cute small downtown with nice pubs and restaurants. Nice waterfront (more pubs and restaurants!) with great riverside walking trail which also has an adjacent trolley line. 

Then it's a scenic drive down the coast to Newport. Good stop would be Cannon Beach for lunch on the way south. 

We recently moved here from Texas and just love it! So much to see and do.


----------



## shagnut (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks so much .


----------

